# New spectacles



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just got back from Specsavers, (cue to take the mick)need new gigs, but need two pairs, cost approx £209, less the voucher of £66, I like the frames I already have, but disgracefully this would only save me £12, so looking at options to save a bit of dosh, I know there are online companies who will do it all for me now I have the voucher and prescription, but not having gone down this route before I'm looking for advice and or recommendations please.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have a read of this:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/family/cheap-glasses

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> Have a read of this:
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/family/cheap-glasses
> 
> JohnW


Cheers John, I'd seen that but was after experiences with doing it online outfits.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I' ve had several pairs of specs from Glasses Direct and never had a single problem. They have a device online where you can take photos of yourself wearing the glasses you like to check they suit you. If there are any queries or they think you have missed transcribed your prescription they will ring you.

I have my varifocals done at the optician where I have the eye test as the gradations for different strength lense have really to be done with you present. I always buy single vision reading and sunglasses from GD though. You will need to know the distance between the centres ofyour eyes which your optician will tell you.

Last month, via a Martins Money Tips code, I got a pair of tinted and a pair of ordinary reading glasses for £19. I can't tell the difference in quality between good Specsavers frames and GD frames.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just got back from Specsavers, (cue to take the mick)need new gigs, but need two pairs, cost approx £209, less the voucher of £66, I like the frames I already have, but disgracefully this would only save me £12, so looking at options to save a bit of dosh, I know there are online companies who will do it all for me now I have the voucher and prescription, but not having gone down this route before I'm looking for advice and or recommendations please.


Kev, I would be jumping for joy, if my specs only cost that:frown2:
I have a rather high prescription requiring high index lenses, varifocal with a few other quirks:frown2:
I must admit, I am not a Specsavers fan, too many inexperienced youngsters!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Picking up my new specs from spec savers on monday, they are costing half of what my last ones from Boots did. Well pleased. Need variofocals and angle tilted frame due to short neck so on line purchase not possible. A few youngsters at the outlet, but the one who dealt with me was more helpful when i was chosing frames than the older ones. Didn't steer me towards more expensive/designer ones either.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The cost of glasses here is eye watering - well over 1000€ for a basic pair.....

so consider yourself lucky......

fortunately after March I am entitled to use the services of the NHS too..... (I've got that in writing) but just have too get there to use them.........

The UK is MUCH cheaper for such things with or without the reductions due to the NHS.....

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look at this - two pairs for £24!

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/2-p...g-8-99-p-p-14-98-goggles4u-using-code-2375143


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, I've used these people https://www.spex4less.com/ a few times for both myself and my wife.
I've found them to be excellent, mine are bi-focals and the wife vari-focals. 
As you know we are in France and for the vari-focal they send the frames to us, we take a picture of her wearing them closely following their instructions and then send it all back to them, very quickly we receive the completed glasses. 
Not had a problem yet.

.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When we went to our opticians in Southwell my wife insisted on me having some German frames, total cost with thin varifocals £900 ish!

I wanted some sunglasses and wasn't going to pay that much again so tried Glasses Direct. Delighted with the service and product, can't remember the exact price but I think it was under £100. Will certainly use them again in the future.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just got back from Specsavers, (cue to take the mick)need new gigs, but need two pairs, cost approx £209, less the voucher of £66, I like the frames I already have, but disgracefully this would only save me £12, so looking at options to save a bit of dosh, I know there are online companies who will do it all for me now I have the voucher and prescription, but not having gone down this route before I'm looking for advice and or recommendations please.


What's this about a voucher??

I'm in the process of acquiring a new pair from spex4less and will update as the process progresses.

Just waiting for the empty frames to arrive so I can take the photo etc

Cheers

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Penquin said:


> The cost of glasses here is eye watering - well over 1000€ for a basic pair.....
> 
> so consider yourself lucky......
> 
> ...


Blimey Dave. Thats expensive.
We got new specs at Opti centre in Villeneuve recently. 3 pairs " progressif " of the best kind plus 1 pair reactif, again the best. €1100. No mutuelle for us either...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Have a look at this - two pairs for £24!
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/2-p...g-8-99-p-p-14-98-goggles4u-using-code-2375143


Thanks Peter, I'll see if the price goes up for Bi-focals as I need two pairs, driving and puter, TV and reading.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> What's this about a voucher??
> 
> I'm in the process of acquiring a new pair from spex4less and will update as the process progresses.
> 
> ...


It's the NHS voucher Dave £66 ish Specsavers also have a 50% voucher if you argue, but they won't combine them, and it isn't actually 50% anyway the lying B's

What's this photo malarky, don't they know what they look like before they send them > >


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What's this photo malarky, don't they know what they look like before they send them > >


Glasses Direct: you take your own photo, upload it to the site and then choose the specs you like and add them to your photo. Frankly, since I usually buy multiple reading glasses ( upstairs, downstairs, van inside, van outside, handbag etc) I buy something that looks much like the ones I've bought before so don't bother with the photo process any longer.

GD keep your prescriptions on record if you wish as well as the pupillary distance which should not alter.

Dave: specs were not always more expensive in France. I always used to get mine from a French optician as, having a complex and expensive prescription, meant they cost a mint in UK.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Since having cataract surgery, I now only need glasses for close-up work, eg pc and reading. Get away with plus 1.5 and plus 2.5.

Brilliant driving now without specks.

Thanks for the prescription Mr Boots, now feck off.

*£1.50 each* from Home Bargains or B&M.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well my last glasses were from spec savers

Reading glasses and variefocals 

I don't want to read withvarifocals

Disaster I couldn't deal with either

They reassessed 
Changed the prescription

But they have never been that good

Either pair

Aldra


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's the NHS voucher Dave £66 ish Specsavers also have a 50% voucher if you argue, but they won't combine them, and it isn't actually 50% anyway the lying B's
> 
> What's this photo malarky, don't they know what they look like before they send them > >


They send an empty pair of frames (well plain glazed actually)

You put them on, get a photo taken and send them the frames and photo back

They then measure how far apart your pupils are so the varifocal bit can be centered up for your "eye span"

Where can I get an NHS Voucher?

I'm in Spain and need the new spex before I get back to UK...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kev, I bought a reading pair from Selectspecs about 10 years ago and had no problems. http://www.selectspecs.com/

I haven't tried them or any other online opticians since but I'm considering a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sod it, I just went to Boots and got 3 pairs of glasses, one for reading (slightly tinted) the others for driving/normal use. Second and further pairs half price.3 pairs for £252, they were not the cheapest frames, but the boss said she liked them.Sorted.oh yes 3rd pair was the type that change in the sun.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Take your prescription to Tesco's optician - they have a decent range of cheap frames, I got my thorough eye test done at Boots then took it across the road to Tesco . . . £20 for single vision lenses + frame of my choice from their range.(cheap enough to get 2 pairs in case I lose one


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Since having cataract surgery, I now only need glasses for close-up work, eg pc and reading. Get away with plus 1.5 and plus 2.5.
> 
> Brilliant driving now without specks.
> 
> ...


I bought a pair of 1.5 & another of 2.0 identical and swapped the lens on one pair to be the same as my prescription for working in the garage.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

As said above, this week's Martin Lewis email gives you details of a good deal at Glasses Direct. I have used them a few times and they are very helpful and easy to deal with. Two pair of very robust glasses for £36 last year!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to say this kev, but with the amount of time you spend on the computer, especially on MHF, I am not surprised you need new glasses. Liz must be a saint, or glad that it keeps you occupied while she does all the work.>>:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Sorry to say this kev, but with the amount of time you spend on the computer, especially on MHF, I am not surprised you need new glasses. Liz must be a saint, or glad that it keeps you occupied while she does all the work.>>:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


You are neither clever nor funny, Liz is indeed a saint, but up until about 3 months ago we pretty much split the house work which I don't mind doing anyway, (I just need to feel in the mood) since then I've done most of it as she has stuff to do elsewhere, including cooking which I positively abhor, but seem to be just about okay at, not killed us yet anyway.

I possible spend two hours a day in total most days, it's on nearby, and if I'm out I'll use my phone to respond to your outbursts > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> As said above, this week's Martin Lewis email gives you details of a good deal at Glasses Direct. I have used them a few times and they are very helpful and easy to deal with. Two pair of very robust glasses for £36 last year!!


Got the page open right now 

Mine is complicated by needing two prescriptions as I need different bifocals, and I'd like my own frames re glazed as their both Titanium and half frameless, as normal glasses although not heavy affect my sinuses.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev

My lad used the Glasses Direct offer via the money saving expert site. It cost him a fraction of the high street price. The site was easy to use and the glasses came within a week from memory.

I would 100% recommend them if you are looking for someone who has used them.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just sent a message to all suggestions explaining what I need, hopefully one will bother to reply and I'll go from there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looking at these, which seem reasonable

http://opticians.superdrug.com/glas...5&offset=0&group=1&price_from=35&price_to=67&


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread has come along just a tad too late for Mrs DFD. She's just spent £250 for a new pair of specs at Specsavers but we both feel, given the circumstances, that this is justified. The total cost included:

Eye test
Frames
Transition lenses (classed as "complex", left eye 12, right eye 11.5) - maybe she needs a guide dog lol?
Top of Specsavers range of Varifocals
Extra thin lenses due to the prescription.

Total time in the store was just under two hours and she felt she was well looked after and staff new their stuff and were courteous at all times. Specsavers also say that if she can't get along with her first time varifocals, then they'll exchange them for something else at no extra charge. Apparently a lot of the time was getting the prescription correct due to the varifocals aspect.

Either way, her new specs are £100 cheaper than the ones she had a few years back and they didn't have varifocals then.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just got mine from Specsavers. I am very shortsighted so need to get the right frames, lenses etc so they don't look like bottletops. Unfortunately I've not had good results online. They were very helpful and knowledgeable at Specsavers and gave me good advice about the best shape and size frames. They also told me something no-one else has ever said which was that glass lenses are better than plastic if you need the high prescription like I do. Very pleased with the result. Cost me nearly £600 though for two pairs! 
I get my contact lenses, which I wear half the time, from Daysoft online. Nearly half price to the high street opticians


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

After reading the advice on the Money Saving Expert site I thought I'd try ASDA who have an offer on ATM for two pairs of designer frames complete with varifocal "thin" lenses and scratchproof, anti-dazzle coatings for £99. :surprise:

https://opticians.asda.com/info/our-complete-price-on-glasses

Well the theory is good but try getting them to make you an appointment. :frown2:

I've phoned them dozens of times today, called at the store and waited for someone to serve for half an hour without success and Emailed their customer service dept. to absolutely no avail.

Their internet feedback reads like a copy of the Beano, they really should be ashamed of themselves, yet we looked at the frames on offer and they're excellent value - if you can get them to sell you some.

The good news for Kev is that the ASDA branch at Morley is the only store in the country to get good feedback so I suggest you try them Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> After reading the advice on the Money Saving Expert site I thought I'd try ASDA who have an offer on ATM for two pairs of designer frames complete with varifocal "thin" lenses and scratchproof, anti-dazzle coatings for £99. :surprise:
> 
> https://opticians.asda.com/info/our-complete-price-on-glasses
> 
> ...


Asda are truly awful at customer service, we have a branch within walking distance but we rarely use it.

Just had a quick squint, saw no mention of bi-focal or reactolite coatings, tried varifocals, they just made me dizzy, need protection from the sun as I sneeze like crazy without, I'll try ringing later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I needed a few bits for tea/dinner so went up to Asda, talk about crap choice, 3 small racks for men 5 for women, needed to look at shoes, one small aisle containing every type of footwear a bloke might want, 5 aisles for women, very equal innit, I left in disgust and went to Morrisons.

Morrisons have a Vision express in store, they make Specsavers look positively benevolent, reactolite type lenses £88, I left.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

After finally getting the info needed out of a very unhelpful Specsavers, I've got the best price I can find, but it's still more than I'd like to pay.

Can anyone better the deal below.

From Goggles for U










'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went to a different branch of Specsavers today, managed to find just what I wanted, at less than half the other shops price, even though they all charge the same.

This one said yes we can re-glaze your glasses for free in with the two for one offer, then we got down to checking the PD to confirm what I was told at the other Specsavers, and it was correct at 67, however she looked at my old glasses and said they were way out at 72, which I was told would easily explain the double vision I get some times, as the brain (what's left of it) struggles to cope.

So £86.20 poorer, but happy that at least these are a bit more professional and actually know what they have and what they can do to give a customer what they want.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well I think I did OK but only time will tell.

I persevered with ASDA and eventually managed to book an eye test appointment after contacting their customer service dept.
When I arrived they were actually very pleasant and helpful, I can see why they never answer the phone, they were appallingly understaffed.

The optician was very pleasant and professional, appeared to do a thorough job and was very efficient.

From his prescription I ordered two pairs of rather nice designer frames, both with varifocal thin lenses, anti-scratch coatings, anti-glare etc. one with reactolight lenses and one with a sunglasses tint for driving. Total cost £169, half the price of competition.

I then went online to SpeckyFourEyes and ordered some reading glasses (using the Asda prescription). I used the code ANDRE10MSE2 to get a £39 + postage pair of Berkeley frames with single vision lenses for £10 including postage.
http://www.speckyfoureyes.com/semi-rimless/5210-berkeley-designer-glasses-ber-655.html

So it's now a case of waiting for them all to arrive and deciding if I did OK or not.
For sure I've saved an awful lot of cash over what I would spend at Specsavers for similar items.

I'll keep you informed.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

£10 prescription glasses from Martin Lewis Money Saving Expert

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/de...paign=nt-oneliners-one&utm_content=9#specky10


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried all the options including the MSE and speckyfoureyes ones and they were all more expensive overall for two pairs for my prescription.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

New spex arrived yesterday - all OK

First choice of frames were a bit too wide on my "Patrician" nose (and had the saddle type nose piece so could not be altered)

Spex4Less quickly sent me my alternative (and very similar) choice for the measuring process and the fully glazed spex came through about 3 weeks later

Allowing for post between Spain and UK - I don't think that's too bad

The model I chose was CVSL 085 Prescription Glasses @ £35

Lenses were £160 for premium varifocal (1.6 thin) with Transition lenses and anti-scratch and anti-reflection coatings.

Total including postage etc - Less than £200

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

All my items have now arrived and I can report back.......................

*Asda first:*
Their customer service is rather less than excellent (let's not go into details but seems to mainly be a case of understaffed and overworked) - but their glasses were exceptional value for money. The ones I received were well made with good quality frames and cost half what I would have been charged at Specsavers for the same product. I got two pairs of varifocals, one pair with reactive lenses and the others with tinted lenses, both designer frames and thin lenses, all for £169 inclusive. The prescription must have been accurate as I can now see much better with the new spec's. :nerd:

*Speckyfoureyes:*
Slow service for an online product and only average quality, the lenses are cheap = thick and heavy. OK for a "special offer" at about 20% of their "normal" price but I'd have been very disappointed if I'd paid full price. I doubt I'll be using them again. :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm still struggling with my Specsaver ones, going back to have another test next week.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm currently in the Andalucia area in Spain and happened to pick up a local British language newspaper, in it was an advert for a Spanish optician offering specs at UK prices. 
I live in France where the price of specs is frightening and the procedure to get an eye test is somewhat difficult to say the least (optician shops are not authorised to do them), my prescription is over two years old and I'd normally venture across to the UK to get it done, so with that I thought I'd give it a go.
I picked up my glasses today, bi-focals very nice frames with the coatings, one week turn around for €119. 
All in all very pleased considerably cheaper than if I'd done via Specsavers or the like.
Any one in the Heurcal de Overa area needing glasses, let me know and I'll give you the opticians details. 
By the way all the staff in the modern well stocked shop speak perfect English and the eye test is free and they actually give you a card with your prescription detail on with the glasses.
.


----------

